
Bejeweled skeletons of Catholic martyrs - Phithagoras
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/meet-the-fantastically-bejeweled-skeletons-of-catholicisms-forgotten-martyrs-284882/?no-ist
======
dexwiz
People are weird. We pretend that people just recently got weird, that weird
came out of the 60s/70s. No, people were always weird, and they have done
weird things for a long time.

Skeletons covered in jewellery, and well maintained? Weird. Incorruptibles are
in the same vein [1]. Also weird. I love this weird as much as recent weird.
Cthulhu mythos, Warhammer 40k space demons, Dhali's long legged animals, all
weird.

But people get hyped about this stuff like it means something. No, its just
another time's weird art.

[1]
[http://www.slate.com/blogs/atlas_obscura/2015/08/14/photogra...](http://www.slate.com/blogs/atlas_obscura/2015/08/14/photographing_the_real_bodies_of_incorrupt_saints.html)

